# Newbie



## Jenner (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Forum,
              I have been in karate for around 5 years (give or take a month) and thoroughly enjoy it. I look forward to chatting to you all.

Brian Jenner


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 20, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Jenner said:
			
		

> Hi Forum,
> I have been in karate for around 5 years (give or take a month) and thoroughly enjoy it. I look forward to chatting to you all.
> 
> Brian Jenner


 
Welcome! Kick your shoes off and stay a while. =)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Be sure to utilize the amazing, powerful and wonderful search engine here to find the answers that have puzzled Martialists for centuries.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 20, 2006)

Welocme to MT!!!


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  It's always good to have new people show up... just like a martial arts class, the more, the merrier.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the board ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board Brian 

~Tess


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  What style of Karate have you studied?


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Hope you enjoy! What style of ma do you study?


----------



## Gemini (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Brian!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 20, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to Martialtalk.  I look forward to sharing ideas with you.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## matt.m (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome, Jenner!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Brian and welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome


----------

